# White pine burl



## vtturner (Jul 3, 2011)

Got a white pine burl given to me the other day by a friend who was sawing up some lumber with a portable mill. He doesn't ever recall seeing a burl on a white pine before and another friend who is a logger doesn't recall seeing one before either. The burl is harder than hard. Struggled to cut it in half with a chain saw since it was too big to start on the band saw. When I took a slice on the band saw it was a sloooooooow feed. It weighs about 80-100Lbs. The darker wood on the slice is about 9x10inches. Guess I will be making things out of this for a long time to come. 

white-pine-burl-2.jpg 

white-pine-burl-1.jpg


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! That's awesome! 

If you ever decide to sell some, give me a shout. :biggrin:


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 4, 2011)

That is a very beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 4, 2011)

Those are about as rare as they come.  I know of one WhitePine burl on my father's place in Maine, and the last time I looked at it it was the size of two basketballs side-by-side.


Can't for the life of me figure out why you had issues getting a chainsaw to cut it though?






Scott (might it have been dull chain) N


----------



## vtturner (Jul 4, 2011)

The chain saw cut through it it was just a lot slower in the meat of the burl vs the standard white pine on the outside....white pine cuts like butter typically....the center of the burl is like a super hard piece of ironwood. So if I give some sawing speeds to the white pine vs the burl....I am cutting an inch of white pine in 5 seconds....the center of the burl was like an inch in 50 seconds blade was sharp when I started. I have never cut anything this dense before....well maybe some rocks....lol. Should be interesting when I start turning some.

Bill


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jul 4, 2011)

That looks really nice! I found a smaller pine burl a few weeks ago but haven't cut it open yet. I hope it looks that good inside. I may have to go crack it open and see


----------

